# Australia Touring



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

Morning all. My wife and I are planning a year long motorhome tour of Australia commencing September 2012. I'm starting to plan the event and the first big question is how to acquire the motorhome to be used and here I hope this forum will help!! The options are:
1. Buy a motorhome here (we intend carrying on when we finish in Oz) ship it to Oz, do the year then ship it back. 2. Rent for the whole 12 months. 3. Buy in Oz then sell when we finish. There are lots of issues with any of the options but I'm sure people have done this in the past and can offer to help. Emails direct at [email protected] or on the forum. Can we have an Australia tab please moderators?


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I haven't done it but guarantee option 3 is the cheapest.

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome...

This might be useful:

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/category/8/28/75/

G


----------



## cater_racer (May 1, 2005)

Hi Graham,

I did this two years ago, I rented from KEA Campers, flew to Melbourne went straight from airport to KEA.

Then drove south to Philip Island, then Wilsons Prom, then up the east coast to Cooktown. 

Then back to Townsville Charters Towers, Mt ISA, Tennant Creek, Up through to Darwin.

Then down across the middle, Alice, Coober Pedy to Port Augusta.

Hung a right to Perth, did the west coast, then back via Adelaide, Mt Gambier, GOR, Melbourne.

In the process we got through 3 campers, broke a cam belt on one , turbo blew on another.

KEA were a great support act and I can recommend them.

Not necessarily the cheapest way, but definitely the most laid back.

If I can help PM me.

Gerry


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi, I am not an expert, havent done it yet.

We are hoping to do a world tour if a self build truck.

A few articles that I have read about importing your vehicle to Australia seems to suggests that the customs part of entering the country is pretty tough.

Because it is an island, they dont want to inadvertently bring in any bugs or seeds etc. So they go over your vehicle with a fine toothcomb.

No footstuffs and they can even be funny about recycle paper. 

A lot of youngsters do the buy out their and sell on after game. This is probably the cheapest option, but you dont know what youre buying and not much back up when things go wrong. 

Hiring will be the most expensive option, and beaware if there is a mileage clause or rate, as Australia is a big country.

Good luck, and have fun.

Pat


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

When we went, we found that it was more popular to have a 4x4 & 'pop' top caravan than to have a motorhome


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi,we have been to Australia twice for 3 months a time, we learnt a great deal and are currently planning our 3rd trip.It will cost a great deal of money to hire for a year but if thats no problem it will be the simplest option. Your next best option would be to buy out there and bring it back here,Campers are considerably dearer there but you would offset the cost by not shipping one out there,Also if you are contemplating "The Big One" some of it will be on dirt roads and i can tell you a European camper will fall to bits. You can look on Ebay.au to et some ideas, also look on campervan and motorhome club of Australia there is a sales section on there. We found you can manage very well with a smaller camper than usual, as most of your living is done outside, South in the summer North in the winter is worth remembering.Make your first purchase" Camps Australia wide" a great book it will cost you about $50 and save you that in the first week.Finally its great place enjoy it.


----------



## MinusNothing (Jul 27, 2009)

Me and the wife are going next march for six weeks campervanning.
Flying into Sydney and heading up the coast on a surf mission.

We're going to rent and so far have looked at Wicked Campers, Jucy Campers and KEA.

I've seen some bad reviews of Wicked. They seem to rent to the 'backpacker' market, are cheap an no-frills. Jucy seem in the middle and KEA seem to be better as stated above.

I'm still at the planning stage so will follow this thread, and update if I find any good info.

This is quite a good thread on wild-camping:
Wildcamping Oz


----------



## cossieg (Oct 27, 2009)

*Good advice so far but there must be more!!*

Thanks for all the comments so far but I'm sure there's more knowledge out there!! I get the impression that shipping a UK spec vehicle is not a great idea? Has anyone any experience of the buyback companies? These are companies that sell you a vehicle with a guaranteed buyback at the end of the contract? The rates appear to be in the order of 50% and this is looking good at the moment.
I should add that we have done a 3 week motorhome tour previously in OZ so have a little experience. On that occasion we rented a small Toyota (ex BT type van) which was adequate for 3 weeks but not for 12 months. The Wicked campers are the same vehicle and you are right they are generally rented to the backpacker fraternity.
So in summary; shipping out a UK vehicle not a good idea, buying has issues with insurance, renting would be v expensive so the buyback system looks good at the moment?


----------

